# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Door Jamb Clearances

## mlnew

I am installing a new door jam for a standard door 820x2040 and would like to know what clearances i should leave on the door jam for this door. e.g how much should i leave for carpart and width of door.

----------


## ozwinner

Leave 3mm all around between the jamb and the door so it doesnt bind. 
For the carpet 20-25mm clearance. 
Al  :Smilie:

----------


## mlnew

Thanks Al
That will give me an opening of 826 X 2060-2065 :Biggrin:

----------


## ozwinner

For the actual door yes, if you are putting in a totally new door and jamb dont forget to allow for the jamb thickness, usually 20mm x 2=40mm, plus some room to manoeuvre the jamb in the hole. 
Al  :Smilie:

----------


## Groggy

_From the Australian House Building Manual by Staines._ 
For an 820mm door  *Total trim opening width should be:* 
Door 820
Jamb 19mm each side
allowance for plumbing jambs 10
clearance between door and jamb 3mm each side
total trim width 874  *Total trim opening height should be: * Door 2040
head 19
allowance for levelling head jamb 3
allowance for floor covering 20 (vinyl is only 12)
clearance between head jamb and door 3
Total trim height 2085

----------


## Ashore

Use to be a penny's thickness but they are a bit hard to come by these days so I would suggest using a dollar coin as an easy way to measure the 3 mm clearance.........and call it inflation :Biggrin:   
Rgds

----------


## OBBob

Hi There ... if you haven't already done the job?? Then take it from someone who has spent the weekend installing 7 doors ... use the meathod whereby you install teh jamb and the door together. I learnt this afterwads and it would be so much easier to get a nice finish.  
If you want more info let me know.

----------


## rat52

The senior citezen told me that the only door in the house that has to be perfect is the toilet door.
Everyone sits and looks at it.

----------


## rscho

> Hi There ... if you haven't already done the job?? Then take it from someone who has spent the weekend installing 7 doors ... use the meathod whereby you install teh jamb and the door together. I learnt this afterwads and it would be so much easier to get a nice finish.  
> If you want more info let me know.

  OBBob, I'll soon be in installing jambs and doors into brick walls so a run-down of the method you mentioned could come in handy.

----------


## OBBob

Hi there rscho. There is probably a detailed version on this forum already but basically the theory is ... instead of installing the door jamb first and trying to get it level and square prior to installing the door. What you do is fit the hinges to the door, then trim the hinge side of the jamb to length (so it fits in the oipening). then once your hinges are sqaured up actually attach the hinge side of the jamb to the hinges (so you have a door with part of a jamb hinged to it.  
Then you can put this in the openning and get it nice and sqaure and level with wdges and packers etc., once happy with the position nail off the jamb to the stud. Then simply trim and fit the other side of the jamb and the top ... packing them out from the studs to that the gaps to the door is perfect all around.  
It sounds like a pain ... but it is really hard to get a jamb on its own square and level ... so it makes sense to build around the door that it is actually meant to fit to.

----------


## OBBob

See this thread too.  http://www.woodworkforums.com/showthread.php?t=20848

----------

